# How old is too old?



## HolsteinLuver (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay - so I see some goats I am interested in.  How old is too old?  They are nannies, ages around 5 years old, if I'm not mistaken.  Is that too old to breed? Should I pass on buying them?  Right now I'd like to get them for yard duty, but later I might want to breed them.

If it's okay to breed them, how old should the buck be for a nanny this age?

Also, the Seller seems really nice, but says they haven't been tested for CAE, CL or Johne's and she's 'never had a problem'.  Is this a red flag or normal?  Should I pass?

Sorry for all the questions - thanks!


----------



## goatdude95 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well in my preference I do not like to buy old does I like to start with young ones no more then 6 months old and the buck does not matter but if you want them to live longer get youngins


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 4, 2009)

In the last year I've bought two 6 yr. old Nubian does for milking.   I bought them because they have a proven background for the quantity of milk, because I could see their udder and thus know what their attachments, teat size and orifice size are.   I was able to see them milked or milk them myself before buying and I can get a history of their freshenings (how many kids they had - did they have problems giving birth, etc.).     I would be more wary if they were eight or nine years as that's getting up to the age where most people do not breed their does anymore - and that's even up for debate by people as some does do great having babies up till nine or after.

My first two milk does were two years old when I purchased them and they, too, have been exactly what I'd hoped for and looked for.

Now - I do not bring a goat to my place unless I have proof that they are completely healthy so the CAE, Johnes and CL issue would be why I wouldn't buy them.  I made the decision that I didn't want to start with any issues in any goats I bought so I make sure I see paperwork/bloodwork showing they are clear.   If you are really interested in them then ask the owner to send in bloodwork for the above issues and wait to see the results.


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have two goats ages 8 and 9 that each gave me a beautiful set of twins this Spring. I don't feel that a 5 year old goat is too old at all. You have to pay close attention to what and how you feed. Good quality feed and hay go a long way. Get them on a good de-worming schedule and make sure you update their shots each year.  The girls are in great shape and are wonderful, wonderful mothers.

Give them a decent shelter so they can get out of rain, bitter cold wind or extreme heat.

I now keep a closed herd, the last time I purchased goats...I had them tested myself. If you really like these does go for it and have them tested yourself...keep them at her place until you get the results back...if that'll make you more comfortable. You need to establish a relationship with a vet anyway. I don't believe that her not testing is any sort of "Red Flag" - good luck.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jul 4, 2009)

5 years old is not too old IF they have kidded before and had no problems doing so and are other wise healthy.


----------



## username taken (Jul 4, 2009)

A 5 yr old doe is in her prime! The best thing for people, especially those who are just starting in goats, to buy are does aged 4 - 6 yrs old. Those girls know exactly how to do their job, they will get on with it quietly with a minimum of fuss, and you will be able to learn the ropes with those girls. 

You should expect a doe to produce kids until she is 10 years old. I personally know several does who are 16 and still producing without problems. But they should achieve a kidding each year until 10 yrs easily. 

I dont test my goats for CAE and I've never had a problem. I purchase only from negative tested herds. So I would not let that deter you. If it really bothers you, have them tested yourself. If not, and none of her goats show clinical signs, and you dont intend to show, then dont worry about it. CAE is not the end of the world, and easily managed if you do get it. 

Bucks can breed from about 3 mths on ... if he can reach them, then he is old enough to breed them!


----------



## HolsteinLuver (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.  A couple more questions...  How complicated are the tests for CAE, CL and Johnes?  Are they expensive and do they take a long time to get the results back?

If a seller wants me to use her vet for the health check I'm requesting, is this okay?  I don't know a vet yet - the books say to start a relationship with a vet - should I contact one and pay him $$$$$ to go to her place?

Am I overthinking this?     I want to do things right the first time!  I read horrible things about CL so I'm paranoid.  

P.S. - Happy 4th!!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, when I was active in the horse world, I would never use the person's vet to do a vet check.  Call me cynical, but.....they could be best friends, and it is "let the buyer beware."  Any vet can draw blood, so you don't need the best goat vet in town just to do a test.  

She may have the best vet in the area for goats, though, and you can build a relationship with him/her after you buy.


----------



## ()relics (Jul 5, 2009)

You haven't said exactly What you want from your goats or What you intend to do with them...Each situation and intended use have different requirements....In all honesty I would find a reputable breeder of the breed of goats that you have decided on buying.  He will have all the answers to all your questions and will have the paperwork to back it up, vacination records,blood test results,worming schedule, etc....I wouldn't fool around with buying an undocumented possibly "sick" goat to add to my farm...Its not worth it...
If you want these particular animals get a clean bill of health from a vet including a scrapie test,cae,cl,johnes....A signed "Certificate of Veterinary Inspection" issued by the state board of "where ever" is good enough...Any vet will do...Doutbful he/she will take the chance of losing his license to fake a test result...When/if the animal is accompanied by this paper work you can be fairly certain there are no underlying problems...Start Clean= Less Problems...You will then know "your" herd is clean along with any offspring they have provided you keep a closed farm....The extra money will be worth it....I guarentee it...
If you are new to goats and want to start a breeding program; Older does,4-8, would be a good place to start providing they have a history of problem-free pregnancies,  again a reputable breeder should provide a complete WRITTEN history of the doe that you buy.  Most older does need less attention durring kidding...First-timers can be horrible...Good-luck


----------



## HolsteinLuver (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much - I feel better now after your advice.  She seems reputable - I guess I'm just being cautious with all the stuff about CAE and CL I've heard.  I'd love to start breeding them to pay for the feed and of course let them clear our brush in the back, so I want to make sure I get a really healthy start.  There's no use shooting myself in the foot before I even start.

Say, usernametaken, I read that there is no cure for CAE and that it causes lots of problems such as joint swelling and lameness.  How is it easily managed?

Edited to say:  Sorry - I didn't see your other post under the Diseases category.  I've been doing way to much reading about goat diseases and it's freakin' me out.  LOL.  I think I need to take a chill pill... 

Thanks again to y'all, you're awesome!


----------

